# Fatties



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my/our first attempt at fatties.

The long skinny one was done by the Mrs. and it has mushrooms and swiss in it. The other one has cheddar, american,swiss, and grilled onions in it. I did the bacon weave on both. She was busy with one of the midgets. 

Ill post more once they are done and sliced.

Also want to thank everyone who has taken the time to do post with details of how to do all of this. Without all the the help things wouldn't have gone as good as they have so far.


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

First fatty and you did the weave? Good job!!


----------



## kookie (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn nice weave there..........You make baskets as a hobby?.........lol...........


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 10, 2008)

daboys;241173 said:
			
		

> First fatty and you did the weave? Good job!![/quote
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I've done 6 fattys so far and not a weave job yet!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice work, it's almost a craft in itself the way some people present the food. Can't wait for the results.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2008)

Turned out good. It cooked faster than i wanted so the bacon was not as crisp as the wife wanted. We all enjoyed the results.




Yummy


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks again for all the help


----------



## njsmokin (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Job!!!!!!!
just put them on the grill to cook the bacon a little more
I also like the probe holder, did you eat the onion, I'll have to try that next


----------



## cubguy17 (Aug 12, 2008)

If I had that kind of view I would smoke everyday, wait I do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Where ya at?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Im in the mountains of California about a hour northwest of Tahoe.


We did try the onion. It had a bit of crunch in it still but was really good.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

With that much bacon on it....you could let it rock-and-roll a little longer to get the bacon more done........


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for that tip. Ill have to try it next time.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 12, 2008)

OR:  

you could pre cook the bacon on real low heat for 10 minutes or so to render out some of the fat and start the cooking in it. Its kinda slimy when you are done but 10 minutes in the pan, makes some awesome crustier bacon for the  shell of your fatty!  It will shorten up on ya though, so be prepared for that.


----------



## richinct (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! Looks good, that may be my next smoke. Is that Italian sausage?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2010)

Its ground beef. Basically Fatty Burgers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I have also used ground chicken too. They all turn out great.  I would recommend using thin cut bacon as the thick is hard to get crisp.


----------



## mdmapes (Aug 9, 2010)

they look awesome. how long did u smokem for? Did you go by temp? thanks. I will be trying them soon.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 9, 2010)

> they look awesome. how long did u smokem for? Did you go by temp? thanks. I will be trying them soon.


 I usually take my fattie to an internal of 170*, The (thin) bacon is crispy and the fattie is done! That's just me. every smoker is different Just keep smokin and have fun


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I cooked by temp. The only thing I didnt like was the thick cut bacon. It didnt cook enough.
 


mdmapes said:


> they look awesome. how long did u smokem for? Did you go by temp? thanks. I will be trying them soon.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2011)

I am definitly gonna have to try this..

That has got to be one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen!!! *sniffle*

just gotta find some recipes and decide what I want in it

any idea how many strips of bacon you used?

Do you just make a woven "mat", place the chub on it,

then stretch it around or what?

that is an awsome weave you gots there!!!


----------



## realtorterry (May 3, 2011)

Good Job! Hard to believe after all this time & all those post they were your first. Now you gotta try a sausage one!


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Those look great Brian. I bet they were tasty too. I finish mine on the grill for a few and crisp up the bacon that way and it always works for me


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2011)

These were the first thing I smoked. This post was from 2008. I have done pleanty with sausage. Also did ground chicken for one.


realtorterry said:


> Good Job! Hard to believe after all this time & all those post they were your first. Now you gotta try a sausage one!




I used about 10 pieces per weave. I made the mat then set it aside. Then made the fatty then laid the mat over it and wrapped in plastic wrap and let it firm up in the freezer for about 20 minutes.

Thanks for the comments.




Bluewolf said:


> I am definitly gonna have to try this..
> 
> That has got to be one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen!!! *sniffle*
> 
> ...


----------

